# Critique my air system



## Synergy91 (Sep 9, 2013)

Here is my proposed compressor pipe setup. Let me know if you guys have any thoughts on this. I have the compressor and hose reel already installed. I've also elected to go with 3/4 inch black pipe. 

Some info:
General use - blow gun, basic air tools, will not run all the time
IR SS3 Compressor - 1/2 inch outlet
Air hose = 1/2 inch Dia - 50 ft. 
3/4 inch black pipe main


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds like a good setup to me


----------



## shanonmethod (Nov 13, 2013)

Synergy91 said:


> Here is my proposed compressor pipe setup. Let me know if you guys have any thoughts on this. I have the compressor and hose reel already installed. I've also elected to go with 3/4 inch black pipe.
> 
> Some info:
> General use - blow gun, basic air tools, will not run all the time
> ...



I my suggestion you can increase compressor outlet pipe.If right ball valve attached with bottom pipe line then it will more valuable for use.


----------

